
Debugging at the edge of huge, scalable systems - a story (video) - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieCTIPG43no
======
ColinWright
This is a long video, but it starts at about 3 minutes in, and you can skip
the last 2 minutes, so it's only about 20 minutes.

And it's packed _full_ of recognizable situations, funny observations, and,
most of all, lessons for everyone who writes software for others.

